# Dog scared PLEASE HELP.



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay my 7 month old GSD, Oakley, is scared of stuff. She cringes at my brother and when strangers come over she will at first run up and then realize they're strangers and bark and run away then slowly hesitantly come back. 

My brother is mean to her. He talks to her in a big mean voice and is loud and stomps his foot when she comes close. So she's nervous. And I don't let her run around at night I chain her up under the shed because she wakes us up barking at the cats and stuff. She doesn't bark at people much. She's slowly getting there though. I hate to chain her cuz when I go to unchain her she's laying with her head on her paws groveling basically. But I'm not allowed to bring her inside with me EVER and my parents make me chain her so we won't be woke up barking. I bought fencing to build her a fence but took it back cuz never got around to it. What should I do?? Please don't say stop my bro he wil NOT listen to me and will only get worse. I hate to see her like this. If I had my own place she could stay inside with me but I don't have my own place and I'm not getting one in the foreseeable future. Far as I know. I want to but not affordable right now. Help! I want her to be a confident dog but she's really not right now and I know chaining her makes it worse but I literally can't do anything else. Not unless I build a fence which means I need a dog house also. It's overwhelming!!! Sometime I think about giving her away to somebody who I can help her more than I can. But I love her so much!! I wanna help her. I even slept outside one night so she wouldn't have to be chained up. And lately the chain had been wrapping around her back leg(s) and I have to unwrap it when I unchain her. I'm at a loss.


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh and she also lays her ears back when she come up to anybody like really submissively.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

CamoChikk said:


> *My brother is mean to her.* He talks to her in a big mean voice and is loud and stomps his foot when she comes close. So she's nervous.


Well honestly, unless you want a aggressive dog that is scared all the time you NEED to tell your brother to stop being mean to her. Is there a certain reason why he wants to scare her?


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

He doesn't like her. Why? He says she's a mutt and blah blah blah. Well even mutts need love and she's not one anyway!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How old is your brother? His actions could cause him to get bit.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

And your parents let your brother get away with this? How old is your brother? Old enough to know better? Sounds like he is the one who needs a muzzle and electric shock collar.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm not suggesting you be violent but if my brother was nasty to one of my dogs i would smack him in the mouth.


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

My bro is 16. Yeah he knows better. Doesn't care though. I told him if she bites him I'm not doing anything to her cuz he will deserve it. She loves me to death follows me everywhere and I hate chaining her up at night I know that's part of the problem cuz she hates being chained but right now I can't do anything else. She loves riding in the back of my truck going places but she's nervous of guys. And strangers in general. Or people she hasn't had much contact with. But my bro tries to scare her. Yeah she's a puppy and doesn't know a whole lot yet so she jumps on the car and chases the cats and tears up stuff but that's no reason for him to be like that. She hides behind me when he rides by on his fourwheeler or dirt bike. Idk. I think a lot of it is cuz she can't follow me inside and she feels better when I'm in her sight. And chaining her doesn't help at all. I feel guilty. She's just a big, sweet baby...!


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

She doesn't like the noise of the wheelers. Is why she hides.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please don't let her ride in the BACK of your truck!

Kick your brother.

Find a better solution than chaining her outside. Perhaps put her in a crate inside?

Or maybe rehome her to a place where she won't be terrified and wait till you have your own place before getting another dog.

Sometimes we need to do what is best for the dog and not what we want.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

CamoChikk said:


> My bro is 16. Yeah he knows better. Doesn't care though. I told him if she bites him I'm not doing anything to her cuz he will deserve it. She loves me to death follows me everywhere and I hate chaining her up at night I know that's part of the problem cuz she hates being chained but right now I can't do anything else. She loves riding in the back of my truck going places but she's *nervous of guys. And strangers in general. Or people she hasn't had much contact with.* But my bro tries to scare her. Yeah she's a puppy and doesn't know a whole lot yet so she jumps on the car and chases the cats and tears up stuff but that's no reason for him to be like that. She hides behind me when he rides by on his fourwheeler or dirt bike. Idk. I think a lot of it is cuz she can't follow me inside and she feels better when I'm in her sight. And chaining her doesn't help at all. I feel guilty. She's just a big, sweet baby...!



She is being set up to fail. Not trying to be rude , nor mean about it - just fact. If your brother's behavior continues; if your pup continues the human fear - you have a good chance of dealing with a 75 lb fear aggressive and/or human aggressive dog. 

The 2 options I see - and one I won't be popular for  

First one is get your parents involved in controlling your brother's behavior. Get a good dog run built and get your pup off the chain. Get a trainer involved.

Second option - rehome the pup now while she is still young and can be worked with on the fear she is already showing. Go through a reputable GSD rescue. Sometimes the best way we can show how much we love a dog is doing the hardest thing for us when it is what is best for the dog.

Before anything else, stop letting her ride in the back of your truck unless you have her in a crate that is securely attached to the bed. There have been way to many dogs killed because they jumped or were thrown out.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I completely agree with Jax.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think you need to rehome your dog. You are not in a position to properly care for and protect her. She is being terrorized by your brother and your parents don't care. This makes me very very sad. She would be better off with a family that was capable if giving her the training and support she needs to grow into a healthy stable adult.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

jax08 said:


> please don't let her ride in the back of your truck!
> 
> Kick your brother.
> .....
> ...




this!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Please don't let her ride in the BACK of your truck!
> 
> Kick your brother.
> 
> ...


Agreed! You can't try and rehab a dog and still deliberately put them into the same very bad situation...it's not fair to the dog or you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Camochick, as someone who does rescue, I can tell you that if we heard about a dog in that situation in our town, we'd want the dog out of that situation. A life on a chain isn't a good life, esp. when the dog can't escape from all the sounds and people who terrify it. 

There may be a family who would adopt this dog to be their _house _dog, and help it feel safe, secure, and loved. I've rehomed several dogs who came from situations like yours, and after a few months of learning to trust men again (due to jerks like your brother), learning to not be afraid of the environment, and working on self-esteem, they blossomed into some pretty great dogs. One is now even participating in Schutzhund and doing great at it, after living on a chain. 

All are living as inside-dogs with very loving families now, with access to fenced backyards, and lots of attention. Getting into rescue was the best thing that happened to those dogs.

Let me see if I can post some pictures for you to get a sense of what's possible in the right home...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sam, living on a logging chain....









Sam, after being rescued, in his new life, with an adopter who started him in Schutzhund:










This picture was posted on the rescue's FB page, showing his his very first time on a sleeve, ever. This dog found his purpose in life once he started this training...he _loves_ it.

I show you this contrast to help you see the difference in confidence and affect in the dog. They are the same dog, but different circumstances, and different owners. The dog began to _thrive _once he was in the hands of someone who wanted to work with him, who made him part of her family, and who was willing to dedicate a lot of time to him. I show you this because I hope you'll think about what might be possible for the dog you love, if it could get into a safer, less threatening environment, with someone who could bring out the best in her so that she wouldn't have to live in fear.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with Twyla 100%. I think you should rehome her. I'm sorry. I normally don't suggest re homing, but in your situation, no one in the family wants her or cares for her except you. This is cruel at best (not on your part but by the others in your family). Just imagine her living with a nice family. Curled up on a nice comfy bed. Petted,given treats, taken out to exercise, kisses, hugs, playing with everyone. Her life could be so much better if she had a family where everyone was on board. I believe you love her and try your best, but your family is not just hurting you but her too. One day when you are on your own, you can get a gsd again, and set them up to succeed, and your family can never mess it up for you again. You can have that gsd for the rest of their natural life. I'm sorry about what you are going through, be strong, do what's right for her, and we will be here if you need to talk. P.s. YES, google gsd rescue in your area and contact them. That was a great idea posted by someone else.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You love your dog, it's obvious, and you posted here because you know her siuation is not good and you want a better life for her. Unfortunately, we have no way of changing your brother or your parents, so the only path to a better life for her is to let her find a different home. You sound very young and I know this would be a hard thing for you to do, but this is one time that you that you need to dig inside for the strength to do what's right. Because you love her, let her go.


----------

